# Let's see those Handsome Boys.



## Raine Ranch Minis

I want to see everyones Stallions! I am about to geld mine.









So let's see Yours!!!!





Here is my soon to be Gelding.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis

Here is my main man and love



I wouldn't trade this horse for anything! Love him to pieces!

Oak Parks Oh Im Awesome

2006 Black Pinto

AMHA/AMHR (and hopefully soon PtHA)
















And this is my junior stallion, his first "test" foal is due this spring





LCA's More Bang For Your Buck

2008 Solid Chestnut

AMHA/AMHR


----------



## MyBarakah

This is my new stallion AE Revelation (AMHR/ASPC).. he's a 2yr.old 36" stallion. He is ALL personality and the neatest/coolest horse I've ever owned!! I can't wait to show him!!


----------



## Taylor Richelle

You all have stunning stallions! Here is *Funny Farms Crimson Knight* 28" homozygous 2yr. He is AMHA,AMHR, WCMHR reg. He might not be as good as all of yours but I adore him 



 I don't breed as I only have him and 3 geldings but I would love to have him breed just once to see the foal! 



He has a beautiful dished face and a trot to die for! I love him


----------



## chandab

Here are my boys.

Here's Dakota (soon to be gelding):






Here's Jasper (grade gelding - silver bay varnish roan):






Here's Che` (silver bucksking senior stallion):






And, Topper (junior stallion):


----------



## eagles ring farm

Our guys

Triple ks Boogies Bow Tie 28.5" smutty buckskin






Little Kings Buckeroo Buzz 30.5" Palomino


----------



## Knottymare

Hubba hubba!!!!!!!!!! Those are some handsome guys. What a nice mixture of types as well. That's one of the things I LOVE about horses... all the shapes and sizes. Within minis, there sure is a lot of variation and I, for one, am really glad!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

gorgeous boys everyone! Here are ours:

Stallions:

Arions Destinys Magic Trick A/R/PtHA son of Alvadars Double Destiny and grandson of Thunders True Copy






Maple Hollows Sir Spot A/R/PtHA 28.5" black pinto stallion






COH Echo Express A/R buckskin son of LK Buck Echo






Bissel Mounds Monte Carlo A/R Black Appaloosa






Maple Hollows Blue Chip Echo A/R Perlino son of COH Echo Express


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Continued



:

Maple Hollows Little Bit of Magic A/R Bay Pintaloosa son of Arions Destinys Magic Trick






Maple Hollows Color Me Impressive AMHA bay tovero future stallion






Arions Magnium P I A/R Silver Bay Pintaloosa






Geldings:

Maple Hollows After Dark A/R grey gelding






Maple Hollows Phlashin Yall A/R/PtHA sorrel pinto gelding


----------



## Jill

_Oh, like so many of us, our stallions are such a BIG part of my heart. I'm so proud of both of them and have been thrilled with the foals they've sired. They are what's happening here! _

_ _

_ _

_ _

This is *Erica's Echos of My Destiny*. Destiny is a smokey silver black stallion standing 33". He has sired three gorgeous fillies for us (two buckskins, one perlino) to date and made some lovely foals at Erica's as well. Destiny is a grandson of both Buck Echo and Alvadar's Double Destiny. Destiny is a National Champion (halter), Reserve National Grand Champion (driving), Halter Hall of Fame, Repeated National All Star, AMHA Honor Roll with 50 some First Place wins and 50 some different champion wins (ah, but who's keeping track?). He has made me so proud and is just a joy to have around:
















And this is *Erica's Gone and DunIT*. Dunit is a 31" grey-grullo stallion who has sired two fillies and two colts for us to date, His babies all get his gorgeous head and long neck... We've had 2 greys (a grulla and a black), a red dun and a palomino. DunIT placed 7th at the Nationals as a colt in a huge class and from home, I showed him to a number of Championships. He is a grandson of both Egyptian King and Yellow Diamond Little Feather, and a great grandson of Egyptian King (this is where the grey traces back to). DunIT has siblings on both sides that are National champions. He's also a VERY fancy mover. I was able to claim DunIT as my own when he was less than a couple weeks old and have been thrilled with him ever since:


----------



## little lady

Everyone has such handsome fellas. Here is my handsome lil man...Reflections Cowboy & a Star sporting his new clip job.


----------



## wrs

Here's our little man. Saxon Mount Aristocrat of Turo "Ari" he's retired here on our farm. I'm honored to be his final home. He's had quite a life. He did bless us with one filly back in 2007. I cherish each day I have with him.


----------



## Taylor Richelle

wrs said:


> Here's our little man. Saxon Mount Aristocrat of Turo "Ari" he's retired here on our farm. I'm honored to be his final home. He's had quite a life. He did bless us with one filly back in 2007. I cherish each day I have with him.


He's so handsome, he looks like he is very sweet horse, such kind eyes


----------



## wrs

> He's so handsome, he looks like he is very sweet horse, such kind eyes


Thank you Taylor Richelle. He is a very special man to us. Yes, he is very kind and sweet.



Loves cookies and carrots. I try my best to spoil him.



Motto around here is whatever Ari wants, Ari gets.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis

These boys are not breeding stallions, but here's my two handsome yearlings



They're sired by the black pinto stallion in my first post



So can NOT wait to get these two boys clipped off!





Little Teddy















And daddy-look-alike Max


----------



## Reble

I am surprised at how many have more than one stallion.





With us one is enough. tee hee..

Rowdy 27.75" Homozygous for Tobiano


----------



## targetsmom

SRF Buckshot all 30.5" of him (Max's sire):

at home photo:






Pro shot by Larry Lynch:






Winter fuzzies: (I love this shot of him)


----------



## ruffian

I am officially down to 2 stallions after a couple of gelding parties. One Senior One Junior, and Jr is down at a trainers. The barn is SOOOO quiet!





Here's our Senior ERL Zeus Lightning Bolt, - aka Thumper!






We have several mares in foal to him and can't wait to see what this year's crop will look like.

Jr - LDS Smooth Operator. Smoothie is a really cool red dun minimal pinto with one blue eye. Currently in training with Rosemill Training.


----------



## TPs flat rock acres

I want a new boy


----------



## Jill

Reble said:


> I am surprised at how many have more than one stallion.


I'm sure we all have our own ideas and goals, but for me, two stallions is a big part of the overall plan AND I'm not really very far off from doing what I've dreamed of for years -- being able to cross DunIT daughters to Destiny, and Destiny daughters to DunIT


----------



## Watcheye

Sky Eye Keegan Hawk

One of my favorite things about this guy would have to be his awesome ears!







a fuzzy recent picture of him (though the other pic was taken in June of 2010 so its not that old)






Kee's first foal, Sky Eye Aramis (I think he is 4 months old in this picture. I need some new ones)






Sky Eye Espresso Elite (Elliot)

I could watch this horse move all day long...











Snowberry Farms Funny Side

This little guy has the cutest face! I have to get some new clipped pictures of him.


----------



## Leeana

These are my current stallions and junior colts...

Graham's The Gambler - AMHR/ASPC/Foundation 38" - (Grahams Classic Tango x Red Rock Bullseye Taffy)











Graham's Black Diamond - ASPC/Foundation - (Grahams Classic Tango x Grahams Queen Ann)






BT Double Take of GCF - AMHR 34" - (Westwind BTU Crown Prince Narko x Wa-Full Benita)






Mardi Gras On The Rox EGF - AMHR/ASPC 36" - (B&L Rock E Mardi Gras x Showmans Elegant Lady)


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis

fabulous boys everyone has! Congrats to all of you! Love seeing everyone's horses!

We have 7 breeding stallions currently.... will take 2 posts to fit them all in ......

In no particular order ~

_Little Kings Electro Buck, 30.5" Buckeroo son. Presenting his 2nd foal crop this spring:_

_ _









_Little Kings Buckeroo Merlin, 29" Buckeroo son. Presenting his 1st foals for us this spring:_

_ _

_ _









and a recent photo of Merlin taken June 2010:






more stallions next post .............


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis

White Tail Farm Stallions continued:

_Little Kings Buck Outta Cyte (aka OC), 33" Buckeroo son. Presenting first foals for us this spring:_






and recent photo from June 2010:






_Jones Idols White Tails Destiny (aka Destiny), 29.5" Billy Idol son. Breeding for the first time for 2012 foals:_

_ _






_Rogers HSR IMA BT (aka Bailey), 29" son of BTU presenting 2nd foal crop this spring:_

_ _














more stallions next post .... whew ..... lol


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis

White Tail Farm stallions continued .........

_Alliance Scouts Bonus, 31.5" grandson of both L&D Scout and Buckeroo, 3rd foal crop this year. Two of his fillies are overseas showing:_

_ _









And the most recent acquisition .... we welcomed this fabulous boy in January 2011. We'll be crossing him on all our Buckeroo get:

_Fallen Ash Scouts Exodus, 29" L&D Scout son, breeding for 2012 foals:_

_ _











I don't think I forgot anyone ............ LOL Those are our boys

Thanks for letting us share ..... sorry it took 3 posts but the limits on photos are to blame LOL


----------



## Molly's Run Minis

woow Marlene...i love your stallions! but i gotta say...Rogers HSR IMA BT is my favourite


----------



## Allure Ranch

_I love seeing everyone's stallions.... We presently have (3) breeding stallions._

_ _

_Our primary herd sire:_

_ _

_ _

_2005 AMHR Reserve National Yearling Stallion, Over 30-32, Under & 2005 AMHA World Champion Top Ten ( 3rd Place) Stallion Over 30 - 32 & Top Ten Producing stallion "Marystown Cowboy Wild Spirit" _








_2010 AMHR National Reserve Champion Stallion 2 Yr Old, Over 33 -35 and Multi Champion_

_"I Blue By U Of Lilac Lane"_






_ _

_ _

_ _

_2008 30.00" Cremello son of (2) Time AMHR National Top Ten Champion & Multi Champion Producer "Marystown Mercedes", "Allure's Mercedes Reign Of Fury"_






_ _

_ _

_ _


----------



## Knottymare

::::::::::::



:::::::::::::::::::::::

I just fainted from swooning over the handsome boys!


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis

Knottymare said:


> ::::::::::::
> 
> 
> 
> :::::::::::::::::::::::
> 
> I just fainted from swooning over the handsome boys!



LOL I love your Replys!!


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis

ASOME BOYS EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!















I wish I had some like these!



:wub



:wub



:wub


----------



## rockin r

I have 2 Stallions, father and son. Dad is a Dell Tera. I need to get new pics. These are from last Summer/fall. Although I love my boys equally, Dillion was my first mini and has a special place in my heart...Nice boys everyone!

Dillion
















Dillions son, Shooter


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures

Beautiful boys everyone...I have to say that I am especially fond of White Tail's "Exodus" and "OC"





Here are our three boys:

*Boones Buckeroo Too Grand Slam*

_6yo AMHA/AMHR bay dun, sired by BTU._






*Little Kings Buck O*

_4yo AMHA/AMHR cremello, sired by Boones Little Buckeroo. (please excuse the field pic, new ones coming this spring)_






*Blue Stars Hotrod Harley*

_4yo AMHA/AMHR smokey grullo tobiano, sired by Bebops Leader Of The Pack_


----------



## Latika

WOW there are some amazing stallions in this thread! I am a huge fan of Buckeroo so is nice to see so many of his sons



i could spend all day in here drooling and wishing they were all mine!

This is my Boy - YP Major Flashbacks Sabaar


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis

Enjoying this thread - beautiful boys everyone! Gonna be some pretty babies all over the place! LOL

Keep 'em coming! I know there's more out there that haven't posted yet!

Thanks to those that commented on our boys - pretty proud of them for sure - still have to pinch ourselves sometimes LOL


----------



## frostedpineminis

wow!!! I llllooooovvvve bailey the palomino from white tails!!!! he is absolutely the most gorgeous stallion I have ever laid eyes on



:wub








here is my pride and joy. Lazy TS Peters Moe Joe AKA Joey


----------



## Stampedeoflove

This is my boy, Lazy Days Midnight Lightening, aka Leo.

Leo is a 27" Black Pinto Stallion, 9yrs. old

Stampede Of Love Farm


----------



## Sixstardanes

Our guy Saber


----------



## bannerminis

My two boys are 1/2 brothers (same sire) Their sire is Seahorse Gold Melody Grand Buckeroo, Paternal Grandsire - Little Kings I stand Grand and Paternal Great Grand Sire - Buckeroo.

Pictures taken last summer in natural conditon - not clipped or worked.

Birchwood UK Arabian Sunset











Birchwood UK Buckaroo Banner


----------



## Jetiki

We have 3 nice boys here, I hope the pics aren't too big.

First is our 11 Grulla Stallion











Next is our 3yr old Silent Partner son











Then the 2yr old gelding in not the most flattering pose


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Jetiki said:


> We have 3 nice boys here, I hope the pics aren't too big.
> 
> First is our 11 Grulla Stallion



OO love this boy, Im a huge fan of Grullas and sadly dont have one yet LOL!


----------



## Devon

RHA Sultan Of Swing ASPC/AMHR yearling


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis

Devon said:


> RHA Sultan Of Swing ASPC/AMHR yearling






:wub



:wub I love him!!!!!!!!!



:wub



:wub


----------



## REO

Here is my boy *"Nort"*





He's the love of my life!






And his Son! My pride & joy!

*The POOKA!*
















And my frame Overo *"Topper"*


----------



## Frankie

All very nice



:yeah thank you for sharing!!


----------



## AshleyNicole

I have 3 that we use but 4 total






My Favorite "big guy" Cross Country Barracuda, Redboy son, LOVE LOVE LOVE him and his personality and everything



he gets lots of nose kisses for sure






FWF Okie Blue Sky- Who I also love and has given us great foals this year....gotta love those blue boy heads










NFC Rowdy Reigns Supreme- our Rowdy son


----------



## Skylight_minis

Sag Sir Buckingham AMHA/AMHR 31.5


----------



## Skylight_minis

might need to hit the attach button lol well here"s Sage


----------



## HGFarm

Here is the love of my life, who is 21 this year- Grays Smoke Signal. Sired by Shadow Oaks Cock Robin by Chianti. I just can't describe what a wonderful gentleman this horse is, how he loves to drive and his trusting can do attitude has always just amazed me.






Back in the show ring from out of the pasture at 18 years old!











Then I have my Jr. Stallion, DRK Spotanious Combustion who is just a year old. Dont really have any great pics of him yet. He is just barely 30" and sired by black leopard DRK Tuff Warrior and out of the near leopard mare Six Gems Baby Trinket.


----------



## MindyLee

Here's my boys...

Little Kings Sentra Supreme 31.75" smutty buckskin roan Double bred son of King Supreme

&

HFM Rio Bravo 30.5" bay with Johnstons & Komokos breeding


----------



## kayla221444

Allure Ranch said:


> _2010 AMHR National Reserve Champion Stallion 2 Yr Old, Over 33 -35 and Multi Champion_
> 
> _"I Blue By U Of Lilac Lane"_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _ _
> 
> _ _
> 
> _ _


_ _

_ _

_I LOVE HIM, I THINK HE WANTS TO COME LIVE WITH ME _


----------



## MBhorses

my boys






elvis love my boy

fire and ice bloodlines






Laurel Acres Double Vision black pinto




Duffy Palomino del cowboys and dippers duffy bloodlines


----------

